# Pigeon needs new home (Joliet,IL)



## megan05 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi I am rehoming my pigeon I had a post on Craigslist and someone suggested I post on here. His name is McFlurry I will link my Craigslist ad. http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/pet/5875356060.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's very cute, and it's a nice cage. Sorry you have to give him up. Where did you get him, and how old is he?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely bird. Hope someone will give him a good home.


----------



## megan05 (Mar 16, 2014)

We originally found him about 2 years ago. I tried to post on craigslist and contacted a couple breeders nearby. No luck so we ended up keeping him. Not sure of his exact age.


----------

